# Nan Lian Garden in Hong Kong



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

If you happen to visit HK this garden is a must to see. This garden has a huge pond full of very large Kois and very beautiful landscape


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Some more pictures and this place is free to visit too.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

All of your pictures are amazing. Its a real change from suburban Toronto. This place reminds me of a similar garden in China, brings back memories.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful spot. Especially in over crowded HK.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> All of your pictures are amazing. Its a real change from suburban Toronto. This place reminds me of a similar garden in China, brings back memories.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


Most of the trees and rocks are donated from China.



Riceburner said:


> Beautiful spot. Especially in over crowded HK.


Yes this garden is surrounded by highways and high rise buildings and the crowded HK but once you go in this garden it is like another world lol very beautiful and peaceful


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Doesn't even appear to have a single person there! Beautiful!

With places similar to these in HK, China, Japan, it's no wonder how 'nature aquarium' style came to exist.


----------

